

Dan's Data on this and that and write-protected USB keys - ableal
http://dansdata.com/io100.htm

======
ableal
The HDMI cables discussion reminded me of Dan's site. He has some good pieces
debunking various 'magic tech' devices, cables and magnets included.

Also assorted hardware hacking, in a "more computer failures should involve
smoke" vein ...

